# Manual Crate bx100



## angel36 (Jul 22, 2014)

En estos días me toco reparar un amplificador para bajo y me costo un poco encontrar información del mismo, hasta que encontré los PDF que subo a continuación.

A mas de uno le va a interesar ya que tiene placa de simple faz, solo conseguí la mascara de componentes  y el esquema. 

Con tiempo y mirando los PDF pueden tomar algunas ideas de los mismos... o simplemente tener una guia por si les toca reparar uno.

El equipo es made in USA y a mi gusto personal ..........suena muy bien  con un bajo activo... (no soy músico)  pero tengo la suerte de tener de amigo al dueño y doy fe que en buenas manos el equipo da muy buen sonido  

En fin,  ojala les sirva como a mi.


Saludos!!


----------

